# Samsung LED 32D5000- any good?



## devips (Jul 12, 2012)

My budget is around 35K. I need a 32 incher LED. 

How about D5000? Do I have better choice in that price range?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

Samusng D5000 is still the best out there.Get it as soon as possible as very few dealers have it because it has been discontinued by the company


----------



## devips (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## tvlover (Jul 14, 2012)

Any new model in Panasonic/Samsung lcd/led 32 incher tv's with best picture quality & durability.
my budget is 32k.


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 15, 2012)

Buy this one Samsung 32EH5000 | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 16, 2012)

tvlover said:


> Any new model in Panasonic/Samsung lcd/led 32 incher tv's with best picture quality & durability.
> my budget is 32k.



Samsung 32EH5000 is the best option for you, if you bargain a lil bit you can easily get it for 32k


----------



## nirmamalik (Jul 20, 2012)

have a UE46D5520 Samsung LED TV, it has a freeview tuner built in, I want to be able to record and pause live TV, the menu has a record option but obviously doesnt work as there is no storage in the TV. My question is what is the best way of achieving this, I dont really want to buy a freeview recorder as I already have a freeview tuner in the TV so see it as a bit of a waste when they are about £200. I dont mind that I only have one tuner as I have two of the TV's, I just want a way to record programs , also I have a PS3 connected but have discounted Play TV as although cheap it seems a pain. Also where I live I cant get Sky or Virgin media or even a satalite dish so im limited to freeview. 
Thanks for any advice or what you have done to get around this recording issue, I thought that as a "smart" tv you could plug in an external hard drive and use that so record but Samsung says it wont work.
Any ideas.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 23, 2012)

My few cents..........

Check New *Panasonic TH-L32E3D LED TV *

PANASONIC LED THL32E3, black - Vijay Sales: Electronics Shop Online - LCDs, LEDs, Cameras, Mobiles, Laptops, Appliances, Accessories and more

Panasonic TH-L32E3D 32" LED TV


----------

